# Баяны Fisitalia, Pearl River, Golden Cup.



## Старков (28 Июн 2010)

Коллеги,кто-нибудь имеет опыт общения с этими инструментами? (мнения).


----------



## akkordeonist (28 Июн 2010)

Смотрим занимательное видео про Golden Cup :accordion:


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Ноя 2010)

Golden Cup - это Китай. А вот Fisitalia - одни из лучших. Они же производят для французского рынка!


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Ноя 2010)

*akkordeonist*,
Они наверное имеют цену. в рублях сколько?Наши с таким качеством в магазине от 40000руб. На руках 0т 1000р.


----------



## shilka (21 Май 2011)

real river- Китай


----------

